# bloodline stuff



## Scarface (Apr 9, 2008)

i just received my papers today, and i was wondering if yall have heard of any of these dogs. Primus Gator-2, Primus kennel i guess, Chamburs Rambo, and Chamburs kennel, T-N-T BLU Rowdy, T-N-T's kennel


----------



## Scarface (Apr 9, 2008)

*cordeiros*

also has any one heard of cordeiros


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

No,ive only heard of tnt,it's a working line of blue amstaff/apbts,blue rowdy was a 1x in the pit i believe although im not to sure if it was legit or not...


----------



## Scarface (Apr 9, 2008)

the pit means fighting? and what exactly is a working am/pit?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Actually he was a 3xw which is confirmed. What is debated is the caliber of the dogs he went up against.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

oh,he was a 3x?I see him in alot of pedigees..
Working amstaff/apbt would be in my opinion a dog with both amstaff and apbt in there pedigree that is a sucssesful working dog,or the line is proven over and over again to produce working dogs.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Blu Rowdy was a 1xw, Blu Trouble was a confirmed 3xw

Stephanie


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Actually he was a 3xw which is confirmed. What is debated is the caliber of the dogs he went up against.


Seems like that's the case with a lot of dogs, doesn't it?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Pulldogs is correct. I had them turned around.


----------

